# Lock keeper's cottage, Stenwith (near Grantham), September 2014



## HughieD (Sep 18, 2014)

Probably one of the most picturesque explores I’ve been on. The Lock Keeper’s cottage has been done on here a few times and while it may be only small thought this little gem deserved another look and report.

‘Lock House’ cottage is located on the Grantham-Nottingham canal which runs for 33 miles (53 km) between the two points falling through 18 locks to West Bridgford where it then joins the River Trent. It was built mainly to transport coal to Grantham. It opened in 1797, and its profitability steadily increased until 1841 when it was sold to a railway company, after which it declined in use. The last boat navigated the canal in 1929 and it was finally closed in 1936. The canal was used as a water supply for agricultures so post-closure it had its water levels maintained, although many of its 69 over-bridges were lowered. 

Since the 1970s, the Grantham Canal Society have been heavily involved with its restoration, and two stretches are now navigable by small vessels. Full restoration will require a new route where the canal joins the Trent, as the A52 has effectively severed the original route. There is a similar issue at the Grantham end where the A1 embankment blocks the canal.

The late 18th Century two-bedroom cottage is set back from a section of the canal near Stenwith and was built to home the lock keeper for the near by lock.. It hit the news in 2007 when it failed to sell at auction at a guide price of £250,000 due to the lack of running water, electricity, bath-room and road access. The picture below dates from around this time.

Prior to coming on the market it was the home of a man in his 80's who used an earth closet in the back garden for WC, a tin tub as a bath and a wind-up gramophone to listen to music. Apparently built in 1794 and part of the Duke of Rutland’s estate, previous owners included John and Margaret Topps. The nearby lock was previously referred to as ‘Jack Topp’s Lock’. 

Since its failure to sell at auction the cottage has remained empty and has started to fall into disrepair. Ironically the cottage became Grade II listed in December 2013. Today it now lies abandoned and rather forlorn; its garden overgrown and extensive outbuildings falling to pieces. All of the windows in the house itself are smashed but due to the roof being mostly intact, the structure of the house itself isn’t too bad. 

One hopes that some kind person may come along and buy the cottage. It would make a fantastic little tea house for the many people that walk this picturesque stretch of the Grantham-Nottingham canal. OK..on with the pictures…

Two pictures of the nearby lock:


img6147 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6199 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Front external view:


img6176 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Downstairs bay window looking out:


img6157 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Lounge fireplace:


img6152 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Kitchen table:


img6154 by HughieDW, on Flickr

First of the two downstairs ranges:


img6159 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Kitchen sink:


img6162 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The second larger range:


img6164 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Nature trying to take over:


img6169 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Fireplace in the first up-stairs bedroom:


img6170 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Double bed in the second up-stairs bedroom:


img6172 by HughieDW, on Flickr

The outside toilet:


img6181 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Ramshackled out-buildings:


img6191 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A decaying caravan:


img6197 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A final view of the front:


img6188 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And a last look at the gate:


img6178 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Before I swan off:



img6149 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice job went here a few weeks ago, glad the items I put out are still there an the tinsel  
I also got a nice snap of the swan that parades around, such a beautiful place


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 18, 2014)

Nice to see this again.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 18, 2014)

Forgot to put this in the main body of the report. Here's a picture of the cottage circa 2007 when it went to auction:


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 18, 2014)

Great Job on this, enjoyed looking at it lots. Just about the right number of shots too, from a place like this. Well done


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 18, 2014)

This Is a lovely little place . Thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Sep 18, 2014)

Mars Lander said:


> Great Job on this, enjoyed looking at it lots. Just about the right number of shots too, from a place like this. Well done



Why thank you Mr Mars!


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Sep 19, 2014)

Extremely good photography here. Loving the gate picture out across the fields!


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 19, 2014)

There is still time to save it! great photos they really make it look worth a go.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 19, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> Nice job went here a few weeks ago, glad the items I put out are still there an the tinsel
> I also got a nice snap of the swan that parades around, such a beautiful place



Gotta get ready for Xmas ;-)


----------



## decker (Oct 31, 2014)

Lovely pics..


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 11, 2014)

Went by here recently, and someone has smashed the sink off the wall 

Nicely done photos mate


----------



## HughieD (Nov 13, 2014)

The Wombat said:


> Went by here recently, and someone has smashed the sink off the wall
> 
> Nicely done photos mate



Cheers mate. Real shame about the sink.  Makes you wonder about the mentality of the people who do these things doesn't it? Looking forward to seeing your pictures of this little gem of a cottage...


----------

